# Can rats eat kale?



## Meliss

Can rats eat Kale?


----------



## jorats

Mine love it!


----------



## Forensic

jorats said:


> Mine love it!


As do mine. Most of them will take the kale over any other treat. 'cept Bacardi, but he's a snot about his treats. :lol:


----------



## Darksong17

Kale is high in vitamin K and quite good for them :3


----------



## Meliss

my mom gave them kale tonight for supper-- and they loved it.


----------



## JulesMichy

Mine went nuts over oriental kale the first time they tried it. It smells like slightly spicy broccoli to me.


----------

